# Any new science fiction films that are cool or different that anyone knows about??



## genegenie (Aug 2, 2018)

I want to find some more cool new stuff!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2018)

*X The Unknown * 1956   one the best science fiction Horror films of all time

*Quatermass and the Pit* 1967     another great science fiction film and one of the inspirations for X Files


----------



## genegenie (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmmm anything new coming out??


----------



## Rodders (Aug 2, 2018)

Predestination is a really good sci fi time travel flick that doesn't appear to have made it to main stream. 

The Last Days. A very well made Spanish movie. Beautifully shot, well paced and well acted. I adored this movie. Well recommended, if you don't mind subtitles. 

The Battery. A nice take on the Zombie trope.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 2, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *X The Unknown * 1956   one the best science fiction Horror films of all time



A surprisingly good movie. Dean Jagger and Leo McKern help make it credible.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 2, 2018)

genegenie said:


> Hmmm anything new coming out??



I would not say the Quatermass films are some of the best of all time, but they sure are good. That is all due to  Nigel Kneale the screenplay writer . Kneale took some SF themes which had been trashed by American Z movies and made a silk purse out of them.  *Quatermass and the Pit* is in my top twenty best SF films ever made. It is a smart film with a detective story to solve , the ending is too hasty but this movie will surprise you.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 2, 2018)

Tell ya, two films from classic SF novels have been hang fire for several years now. One is Heinlein's *The Moon is a Harsh Mistress*, supposedly it was started, but I can't find any factual evidence that is true. The same is true of Hadelman's *The Forever War* it also seems in production hell. Rumored for a long time now is Heinlein's *Have Space Suit Will Travel*, this could be a really good one.... and a remake of *Star Ship Troopers* , done right this time!
God only knows what has happened to Besters *The Stars My Destination* , for the last 60 years!!!, there have been at least 7 screenplay , Bester wrote one himself... George R R Martin is a big fan of Bester , have wondered if he could get it done.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I would not say the Quatermass films are some of the best of all time, but they sure are good. That is all due to  Nigel Kneale the screenplay writer . Kneale took some SF themes which had been trashed by American Z movies and made a silk purse out of them.  *Quatermass and the Pit* is in my top twenty best SF films ever made. It is a smart film with a detective story to solve , the ending is too hasty but this movie will surprise you.




I recommend  The 1958   *Quatermass and the Pit*  six  part tv serial.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2018)

clovis-man said:


> A surprisingly good movie. Dean Jagger and Leo McKern help make it credible.



Easily one of  Hammers best films.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 2, 2018)

Peter Jackson is producing* Mortal Engines *out in December he is not directing I can't tell if this will be good or not.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 2, 2018)

*Quatermass II (Enemy from Space*) took a plot element , a cliché for many films, and turned it on its ear. Quatermass discovers an Alien Instillation in the 'wilds' of England. So he goes to the authorities , does he tell them it is off-world aliens with an alien plant of sinister intent? NO , he tell them a lie that they would believe, like there are Soviet Spys out there doing something. They come to see. Great!!


----------



## picklematrix (Aug 3, 2018)

I liked Arrival from last year.
I sure hope Mortal Engines is good.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 3, 2018)

Also Radio Free Albemuth. An outrageously good indie. I think it’s PKD.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 3, 2018)

It is PKD. I need to pick that one up, still.

Not sci- fi, but i'd recommend Scorsese's "After Hours". It's an unusual movie.


----------



## genegenie (Aug 6, 2018)

I loved the book Robopocalypse, am going to hate Michael Bay's version of it though...


----------



## genegenie (Aug 6, 2018)

I liked Marjorie Prime if anyone saw that


----------



## Rodders (Aug 7, 2018)

I have it on my pile of films to watch at home. 

How do you feel about foreign language movies? The Last Days and Cargo are recommended.


----------



## genegenie (Aug 7, 2018)

Hit and miss for me. Sometimes I'm just too tired to stick with them. The last one I think I liked was the short film that got turned into an American made feature that was not so good... About it being the last day on earth... I forget the name. But the short was better. This was probably ten years ago.


----------



## genegenie (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh it was called Skyline, 2008 or 2010 film I forget when


----------



## genegenie (Aug 9, 2018)

I also keep hearing there's a Black Mirror film coming out on Netflix but can't find anything about it online


----------



## Vince W (Aug 9, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *X The Unknown * 1956   one the best science fiction Horror films of all time
> 
> *Quatermass and the Pit* 1967     another great science fiction film and one of the inspirations for X Files





BAYLOR said:


> I recommend  The 1958   *Quatermass and the Pit*  six  part tv serial.





Al Jackson said:


> *Quatermass II (Enemy from Space*) took a plot element , a cliché for many films, and turned it on its ear. Quatermass discovers an Alien Instillation in the 'wilds' of England. So he goes to the authorities , does he tell them it is off-world aliens with an alien plant of sinister intent? NO , he tell them a lie that they would believe, like there are Soviet Spys out there doing something. They come to see. Great!!


Quatermass is great in every incarnation. Even the most recent ones make me wish there was a regular Quatermass series.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Quatermass is great in every incarnation. Even the most recent ones make me wish there was a regular Quatermass series.



I bet some don't like the idea , but I would like to see Quatermass and the Pit redone because  as great as the 60's film is it was budget limited and stage bound. It would of course have to be done at the same intelligent level as the first one.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 9, 2018)

What we really need is to have the original series, The Quatermass Experiment, redone with a huge budget and quality cast.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I bet some don't like the idea , but I would like to see Quatermass and the Pit redone because  as great as the 60's film is it was budget limited and stage bound. It would of course have to be done at the same intelligent level as the first one.



It's amazing  what  Director Roy Ward Baker  and the producers was able achieve wit the budget he had.  If they remade this film, There are 3 director who I think do justice  toQuatermas,   David Cronenberg,  Guillermo Del Toro  and Alex Proyas


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2018)

Vince W said:


> What we really need is to have the original series, The Quatermass Experiment, redone with a huge budget and quality cast.



I agree.


----------



## genegenie (Aug 10, 2018)

I just heard about the film Upgrade did anyone see that?


----------



## genegenie (Aug 10, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> I agree.


I gotta check that out


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

Rodders said:


> It is PKD. I need to pick that one up, still.
> 
> Not sci- fi, but i'd recommend Scorsese's "After Hours". It's an unusual movie.


That was a good one!


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

Also has anyone watched Electric Dreams on Amazon? So good!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 12, 2018)

genegenie said:


> Also has anyone watched Electric Dreams on Amazon? So good!



If you like PDK.

I would recommend  *Limbo *by Bernard Wolfe


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> If you like PDK.
> 
> I would recommend  *Limbo *by Bernard Wolfe


will check it out!!!


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

Original Total Recall was sooooo good too


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

Loved Her so much the SECOND time I watched it


----------



## genegenie (Aug 12, 2018)

Can't wait to see Upgrade


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 17, 2018)

genegenie said:


> Also has anyone watched Electric Dreams on Amazon? So good!


 It was good, about 50 years too late, oddly all the stories were written before 1956!
The did change the best story of the group *Autofac *, I was disappointed in that.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 17, 2018)

genegenie said:


> I just heard about the film Upgrade did anyone see that?



Hard to tell about that film, if has imagination and is clever might be good.
Seen a number of 'smaller' SF films in recent years , only one that really stands out is *Predestination*
, adaptation of a Robert Heinlein story , really well done.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll repeat Rodders' recommendation of Cargo, excellent film. And also Pandorum is a corker


----------

